# do gila monster need uv



## motty123 (Oct 4, 2008)

do gila monster need uv


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well they are diurnal so i assume UV would be a good idea. How come?


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

a friend keeps mexican beadeds which are in the same genus, 
he keeps them with uv so i guess gilas would need it


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know but they do need a DWA license, you got one?

Presumably, by THIS THREAD you haven't?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Bless him, leave him alone, he's upset 'cos someone nicked his seat on the "special bus" and he had to lick the window over someone elses spit:lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

If you were ready to keep something like this then you would know the answer. As for getting a cobra without a DWAL: IDIOT!!!


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Just one Q do u have any experiance with DWA species and know what to expect from one.

they really shouldnt be messed with otherwise u could pay the consiquences!!!!!!

If u dont have dwa license good luck getting any venomous! no one will sell unless they are selling illegally too.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Leave the kid alone - maybe he was just curious if they were diurnal or not?! 

He may have fluffed up in the past.. and not take too much info on board when told by experienced people but its not like he said 'i want a gila monster - do i need to give them UV? im getting it next week.' now is it?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> Leave the kid alone - maybe he was just curious if they were diurnal or not?!
> 
> He may have fluffed up in the past.. and not take too much info on board when told by experienced people but its not like he said 'i want a gila monster - do i need to give them UV? im getting it next week.' now is it?


agreed!


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I keep gilas and yes you do need UV.


----------

